# You... you LIAR!



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2005)

How to tell someone is (possibly) lying. These tips from police and security experts will help you nail that sumbeech once and for all. Check it out. heh
Examples:
  A person who is lying to you will avoid making eye contact.
But I'm blind ya idjit! 
 A guilty person gets defensive. An innocent person will often go on the offensive.
Oh yeah! How do YOU know I'm lying?
A statement with a contraction is *more likely to be truthful*:  I didn't do it instead of I did not do it
Didn't do whut?


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 21, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> How to tell someone is (possibly) lying. These tips from police and security experts will help you nail that sumbeech once and for all. Check it out. heh
> Examples:
>  A person who is lying to you will avoid making eye contact.
> But I'm blind ya idjit!
> ...


 Fess up, u know u did it


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 21, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> How to tell someone is (possibly) lying. These tips from police and security experts will help you nail that sumbeech once and for all. Check it out. heh
> Examples:
>  A person who is lying to you will avoid making eye contact.
> But I'm blind ya idjit!
> ...


Actually, that is a good starting point, but there are a lot more factors to consider. Any police officers on this forum who have been through the "REID" or "REID Advanced" course know what I'm talking about.:asian:


----------



## TSUKIMASTER (Jan 21, 2005)

I have training in this area.........

 Looking left and up  is "constructive thinking"= Lieing
 Looking right and up is recollection=Truth
 Looking down is shame "I dont want to lie to you" =but they are
 Sitting with feet or whole body facing the door= "I wanna leave because I'm lieing"

 If a person cannot re tell a story backwards it is likely a lie.

 OSU!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2005)

TSUKIMASTER said:
			
		

> I have training in this area.........
> 
> Looking left and up  is "constructive thinking"= Lieing
> Looking right and up is recollection=Truth
> ...


This may be true but if a person is either a skilled practiced liar they can fool ...even you. Also not all the symptoms/signs of lying can necessarily apply to everyone. They might be momentarily distracted by something in the upper left corner of the room. 
Also pathological liars, are somtimes very hard to spot unless you know they have a "history" ... and if that is the case then why are you bothering to listen to them in the first place? 
If the person is an actor/actress then they'd know how to lie because it's their profession (so to speak). 

I'm sure that many of the methods used by LEO's are useful and successful _much_ of the time and that whatever story/line/b.s. they give you will be checked out and you'll know for sure if they're telling the truth or lying their collective asses off... 

One method I use to ascertain if a person is snowing me or not is to generally trust them and wait for the pieces to fall into place. That takes time but then as the old saying goes...thieves fall out. 
But I listen to my heart as I'm listening to them and utilizing my experiences to help me know if something could be true. I'll give the benefit of the doubt but only just a grain of salt. Just ONE grain... they'll have to earn the rest. 

Phew... what's that smell??


----------



## Tgace (Jan 21, 2005)

Detecting liars is easy...everybody lies to the police.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 22, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Detecting liars is easy...everybody lies to the police.


 I do not, I creatively revise the truth.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 23, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Detecting liars is easy...everybody lies to the police.


Spent 18 years lying to my dad who is a police officer...
(strange times, childhood...)


----------



## Autocrat (Jan 23, 2005)

Hmmm... something like 57 facial and bodily give aways for lying or bending the truth... any combination of these that reaches 5 or more within one minute usually indicates a lie!

Best ways to lie are;

to include as much truth as possible...

to believe in what you are saying...

rehearse the whole scene originally, then alter step by step whilst repeating the fiction from 0 through to the final stage....

link fact to fiction in a plausable fashion...

fabricate additional "facts" that tie in...

pull the slightly downward mouth - look in their eyes and give a slight shrug at the completion and say - "I think thats it all... but if I recall anything else, shall I contact you straight away?"....

keep repeating the good info... Do not think of the bad info at all...


Hell, I've got a friend who reckons he can tell when i lie.... he's called me out on several large issues and lost everytime... the reasons are dual natured... I only tell little lies... and that is seldom!  (Best way I can think of being!)

"lie to strangers, lie to officials, lie to the autorities... these are optional.... lying to friends and family are necessities!


----------



## Tgace (Jan 23, 2005)

Most liars just plain "talk too much".


----------



## kid (Jan 29, 2005)

sometimes lying feels easier than the truth thats why so many people do it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 29, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> sometimes lying feels easier than the truth thats why so many people do it.


Well, ironically that's the LIE in that right there. We think it FEELS easier to lie about something but in reality it's not. You tell the truth, you'll rarely have to remember it and even if you do... it's a lot easier to do so. AND you'll have a lighter concious on your head. 
With a lie you HAVE to remember it because if you tell it differently.. you're screwed!


----------



## still learning (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello, This one detective told me " If a person cannot tell the same story twice, mostly likely he is lying" . We had a person in our fishing club claiming to have caught this large fish (ULua) at the pier. He told me how he caught it and name the spot on the pier. Found out later the story change when he told the guys at the Kona Fishing Tackle store. Then later told the club another story by then everyone knew he was lying. But no proof. We had to accept the catch report. The worst part he was a professional fishing charter boat captain. He is no longer a member of our club. .....this is another way too catch a liar! .......Aloha

 It is easy to lie ,cheat and steal. In today's world it takes more effort to be trueful, trustworthy, and honest. IF you make this a habit (Trueful,trustworthy, and be honest)....you life will be better. Make it a habit!!!.........Aloha


----------



## still learning (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello, This one detective told me " If a person cannot tell the same story twice, mostly likely he is lying" . We had a person in our fishing club claiming to have caught this large fish (ULua) at the pier. He told me how he caught it and name the spot on the pier. Found out later the story change when he told the guys at the Kona Fishing Tackle store. Then later told the club another story by then everyone knew he was lying. But no proof. We had to accept the catch report. The worst part he was a professional fishing charter boat captain. He is no longer a member of our club. .....this is another way too catch a liar! .......Aloha

 It is easy to lie ,cheat and steal. In today's world it takes more effort to be trueful, trustworthy, and honest. IF you make this a habit (Trueful,trustworthy, and be honest)....you life will be better. Make it a habit!!!.........Aloha


----------

